# Alternate stand option for 20g?



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just got a 20 gal tall but it doesn't have a stand. The lfs has a ridiculously expensive wood stand that looks like a tv stand and I can't bring myself to buy it. I went to Walmart and they have a couple options but I don't want to risk a tank over a couple bucks. But Im wondering if there are other options. Here is what I have so far for choices:

Stand at lfs - $130
microwave kitchen cart - $40
tv stand almost like lfs stand - $50 (but rated for only 135 lbs)
any stand for the tank online is at least $90

Would it be tough to make one? My husband is pretty handy that way. I was thinking a 2x4 double box put together with screws and bolts, then cover the sides with beadboard and a simple door on the front. Although with lumber prices it might be equivalent in the end to the online stand price. What about a heavy dresser? Ugh. Any advice?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

2X4s will more than cover needs for a 20gal tank. Usually what we make ourselves will be much more sturdier than anything we buy. The stand for my 125gal is light enough for me to stick my arm through and lift and carry anywhere, but the one I was going to make would have taken at east 2 people to carry, as it does for the one I made for my 75gal.

I would cut a 2X4 square to just fit the tank size and then notch some vertical 2X4s that the square will rest on and screw into place. That way the weight is distributed on the vertical 2X4s.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I am building one for my 37 gal.
I bought a 1" thick pine for the top.
I bought a couple of 3/4" thick for the legs and partitions, doors and stuff.
Make sure that the 1" top is on top of the 3/4" sides and not attached perpendicular using screws. It might rip off the pine.
I got the materials from Lowes.

Before, I bought one from pet smart for my tank and when I was done assembling it, it is wobbly. SO I dis-assembled it, and returned it to Petsmart.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't need a top really. A top will just add to the cost. A top is not needed if a frame is made to the exact rectangle frame of the tank.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

hmmm you can try target, they have a nice selection of "tables" that can double for a stand. or go to local thrift shop see if you can find something there, or look on craigslist, or local classifieds web site to see if there is anything there.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

My best advice is GoodWill! I get stuff there all the time! as silly as it seems i got 2 filing cabinets for my snake tank and they look good and are very useful for storage when it is needed!


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

When I bought my 39 gallon, I purchased a very pretty ($250) sturdy stand for it.. equipped with very nice glass door, etc.

My 5 gallons (3) were kept on a sturdy buffet table in my living room, the table was found in an alley.

Had a 5 gallon once that was housed on a dresser along with several 1 gallons.

As for my 55 gallon, I decided I didn't want to shell out the cost for a wobbly expensive stand, so I used 3 "towers" of cinder blocks & 2x4's as the top. To cover the face of the stand (& wires etc) I covered it with cheap plywood then added fabric for a "pretty" touch. (the plywood cover was also to keep my 7 month old from crawling under neath to play) The plywood is easily removable for access. In total, that stand cost $25 & I actually like it. =D


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow thanks for all the great responses! After checking the used furniture places, Goodwill, Walmart, and 2 lfs, I ended up at Petco. Whaddaya know, they had the same tank set-up for $50 less! They also had a nice wooden stand for $49. So I returned the other tank, bought the stand and the 20g setup for the same price as the other tank alone. And the tank included a new filter, heater, food, light, etc. So I am good to go for $99. Oh and the best my husband could figure, it would have cost him more thatn $49 to build me one. 

Eco-Complete on order, should be here shortly. Looks like I may have a buyer on my big tank (knock on wood) so things are working out I think!

My next possible stand idea was to use a 2 drawer metal file cabinet. I think it might have worked...

Thanks again all!


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats on the return/purchase. 

-For future reference, IMO, I'd be leary of the 2 drawer filing cabinet if it's made of metal. Ours bowed very badly on the top during the move into our house. It apparently couldn't withstand the weight of 1 heavy box.-


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I can honestly say I've never bought a stand made specifically for an aquarium. For the price most places want for one, you can very easily find a sturdy dresser or something along those lines to hold most smaller aquariums.

The Whitmore metal shelving that Walmart sells is surprisingly strong, and I've kept many a smaller aquarium on them in the past, and they're plenty cheap.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most people are a little leary about making a stand for larger aqauriums or using something not designed for one in mind. My 125s weigh over 1400lbs.

Niki - are you downsizing?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

craigslist, 2 days after i purchased the stand for my 90 gallon, which was only like 175$, there was one on CL for 30$ that stayed on to the point where it was free to who ever would pick it up.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

well i say go with the file cabinet! so cheap and really sturdy!


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah Ben, I am downsizing from my 45 gal tall corner to a 20gal. I also have two 5 gal but I'm keeping those and adding a 10 gal at some point, but not now. Full time in school and part time work, 2 kids and a house to care for leaves little time for the tanks. Not to mention that my tank requires half distilled water due to the tap pH and I can't afford an RO system. And I really don't want a tall tank anymore. Want to stick with shallower tanks that will work better planted. I am a little sad, but for now it is better for me. The market is good for corner tanks on craigslist too so I think it is time to let it go. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone! What got me to thinking about the file cabinet was a listing on CL for a corrosives cabinet. That sucker looked extremely heavy and well made, but I would not want to use it, not knowing what had been stored in it before I got it! But file cabinets are similar and unless you get one that isn't reinforced (like Val warned), they look like a good size and height. Home Depot had a shelving unit also that might have worked for a smaller tank. The shelves were good for 150 lbs each. Mine will be way heavier than that so I discarded that idea for me but for a little 5 or 10 gal it might have worked.

Thanks again!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Most people are a little leary about making a stand for larger aqauriums or using something not designed for one in mind. My 125s weigh over 1400lbs.


Hence why I said 'smaller aquariums'. :fish-in-bowl:


----------

